# GITD plastic rod?



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know where I can procure some 1" diameter glow in the dark machinable plastic rod/bar? Preferably something shock resistant, like Nylon.


----------



## AuroraAlpha (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*

You could make your own by adding glow powerder into epoxy and letting it set in a paper tube. Just through it on the lathe and cut through the tube and size it.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*

What would you make with such a product?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*



AuroraAlpha said:


> You could make your own by adding glow powerder into epoxy and letting it set in a paper tube. Just through it on the lathe and cut through the tube and size it.



Too brittle, unless you know of an epoxy that cures somewhat softer than your average poly based stuff. Parts I would be making are probably too thin even for that, if it existed.




greenlight said:


> What would you make with such a product?



Any number of things, but here is one example...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224703


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*



greenlight said:


> What would you make with such a product?



GITD bezel for RA  
And HOPEFULLY, bezels for EX10 please


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*



Zeruel said:


> GITD bezel for RA
> And HOPEFULLY, bezels for EX10 please


This is off topic, but I'll indulge you for a moment.

I would love to make accessories for the vastly popular NC and Fenix lights. There is one problem, however. These lights generally retail for around $50. Anything I do is all hand done with manual machines, so the problem is price. Someone willing to pay upwards of $150 for a light might be willing to pay $50 for a custom bezel. But would someone be willing to pay $50 for a custom bezel for a $50 light. Therein lies the problem.

Unless I can contract out and have them mass produced, which is certainly worth looking into, price will never be viable.

Like I said, this is off topic, so let's end this tangent now. If you want to discuss this further, feel free to PM.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: GIDT plastic rod?*



AuroraAlpha said:


> You could make your own by adding glow powerder into epoxy and letting it set in a paper tube. Just through it on the lathe and cut through the tube and size it.


You can do that, but machining the GID piece would destroy the glow particles and reduce the glow. Plus, epoxy is a pain to polish.

Your best bet your be to cast whatever you're trying to make into a resin mold directly.

IIRC, Chop made some Aleph GID bezel rings a long while back. I'm pretty sure he used epoxy.


----------



## rescue15 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.totalplastics.com/

They have everything

Steve


----------



## bretti_kivi (Mar 29, 2009)

epoxy is IME far more flexible than polyester. I have a blob on my winter boots that dripped there in September.. it's still there. I've worn them most every day.

Bret


----------

